# Swift Kontiki exhaust problem



## TheFoxes (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi, I have a problem with the exhaust on my Swift Kontiki, well to be honest the problem is that it is not on my Kontiki.

The exhaust has split between the two silencers.

A local exhaust centre couldn't help as ours is a LHD and the only after market exhaust for the Fiat Ducato available is the RHD version.

So I phoned Brownhills (yes I know) and spoke to a very helpful man in the stores dept (Luke), he contacted Fiat and armed with the chasis number was able to order me the genuine LHD Fiat exhaust. Great I thought. 

I went back to the exhaust centre to have it fitted today. Having got it up on the lift it didn't take them long to realise that it wasn't going to fit. The bends in the pipe between the silencers are totally different and no way was the end going to line up with the hole in the chasis to let it stick out the side.

I got straight back onto Luke at Brownhills who again contacted Fiat. The reply was that they had supplied the correct exhaust and it was the only one ever made for the van. If it didn't fit it would have to be 'modified' by cutting and welding until it did fit.

The exhaust centre said they could try and do this but is was likely to cost about £150.00. This on top of the £140.00 I have paid for it in the first place.

My questions are: is this the norm? Do Swift modify the exhaust? and has anyone else encountered this problem and if so how did they solve it?

Any assistance greatly appreciated

Regards Paul


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Exhaust*

Hi

To help further, are you able to tell use the age and model year of the motorhome?

Cheers.

(I know I can't help, but maybe someone can if they have some more info.)


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi The Foxes
I must say ive often thought about the exhaust on our Kontiki, like where to get one should it go. I think it must be altered as ours comes out the side behind the drivers cab door (RHD) and thats different to a ducatto van. Ours is stainless so fingers crossed should last a while. Good luck hope its sorted soon. Im sure your answer will be posted soon.
Chris


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

If you can take the front and rear sections off, then find a decent place that does welding, they should be able to find a tube of the same diameter, or a little larger internal diameter. Then by spigotting the 2 end of the replacement pipe, they should be able to attach one to the other, and make a permanent join. Ok, it wont let you remove or refit the thing easily, but it will be alot less than a whole system replacement.


----------



## TheFoxes (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for the replies,

It is a Swift Kontiki Faiway (Sweeden) LHD, similar to the 640 I believe, 2001 model on a Y plate.

The whole exhaust is pretty much rotten and definitely needs replacing so a quick fix is not an option.

I should have added that it is a 2.8 turbo diesel

Regards Paul


----------



## sternlock (May 1, 2005)

Hi Buddy,

First time that Ive posted so hope I get it right!

The problem is that your 2001 Kontiki is probably built on an Alko Chassis and therefore Fiat can't help!

The quickest and easiest way is to have a stainless steel complete exhaust made!

Yeah I know, ouch!

Or contact Alko, 

Cheers Peter


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Have a chat with dealers of the following two companies;

http://www.powerflowexhausts.co.uk/
http://www.longlife.co.uk/

They custom make exhausts on site, so they would be able to modify what you have to fit. They keep silencers and pipes on the shelf ready to work with.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I had the same problem. You have 3 choices basically.

1. You can buy the same exhaust system ..... very expensive.

2. Fit a Stainless steel exhaust ....... for the same price (or cheaper even) than option 1.

3. if you have the tag axle Alko chassis, do what I did. I bought the standard RHD exhaust (at one third of the price) and paid £65 to have the exhaust mountings modified to take the exhaust. it works fine and when i need a new exhaust it will be cheap, so money well spent.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

This post is over 4.5 years old! If he hasn't sorted his exhaust by now, I don't think he ever will. :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

philoaks said:


> This post is over 4.5 years old! If he hasn't sorted his exhaust by now, I don't think he ever will. :lol:


I should have gone to Specsavers. :lol:


----------

